# Saw Chain -- safety, semi or full chisel.  What's the Difference?



## Gunks (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a Husky 136  with a 16" bar and safety chain.  How is it different if I switch to semi or full chisel chain?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 18, 2009)

semi doesn't cut as fast but its better in dirty wood, full cuts very fast but dulls quick in dirty wood. safety chain is slow in any condition's


----------



## RIJEEP (Nov 18, 2009)

You can check out "FARMERFORD" 's response here in this forum: 

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/safety/117960-low-kickback-vs-full-chisel-2.html

I believe your saftey chain = low kickback chain.


----------



## ROBERT F (Nov 18, 2009)

Visit the oregon bar and chain website, or the stihl website.  The "safety chain" you have has the extra "bumps" on tie straps that keep the cutters from hitting at the tip of the bar as the chain clears the radius. It has been said that a good low kick back chain can cut fast and still add a margin of safety. Alot of the reduced kickback feature of the newer saws is actually from the newer bar designs with smaller nose radius and the way it interacts with the low kick back chain.  The smaller bar nose radii helps the chain to expose the limiting or safety humps on the chain.


----------



## stee6043 (Nov 18, 2009)

Short answer:  The difference between full chisel and safety chain is night and day.  Switching to full chisel is like buying a brand new saw, in my humble opinion.


----------



## TomB (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 on full 

 and Keep the tip out of the dirt, the chain will stay sharp.


----------



## iskiatomic (Nov 18, 2009)

> Short answer:  The difference between full chisel and safety chain is night and day.  Switching to full chisel is like buying a brand new saw, in my humble opinion.



If you have a saftey on a new saw do you still need a new saw?


Keep the saftey chain for a backup. Go full chisel, and watch the chips fly!


KC


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 18, 2009)

I get a semi because that's what they carry at the local store. It was a night and day difference from the past cheapo oregon safety chains I had been buying at the big box stores. (not cheaop because they are oregon, but because they just didn't cost a lot)


----------

